# MS Excel 2007 doesn't trust winsock controls



## ColdBear (May 20, 2009)

I recently updated to Excel 2007 (SP2). Something strange happened when I tried to open a macro that I’d written in Excel 2003: The winsock controls had disappeared off the user form. When I tried to add a MS Winsock Control (version 6) back into the form, an error popped up: “The subject is not trusted for the specified action.” That’s where I’m stuck, nothing google drags up seems to help. The macro editor is using MS Visual Basic 6.5. 
Please Help! Its driving me nuts!

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Earlymeadow (Aug 26, 2009)

I found the solution for office 2003, I hope it works for 2007 

Change the following key in the registry (start - run, regedit)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{248DD896-BB45-11CF-9ABC-0080C7E7B78D}

"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000000

This disables killbits for the winsock control. Should you wish to use other controls (activeX) in excel (or any other ofice product for that matter), search the class id for that control and chech it's flags in this registry key. 

I found the solution here:
http://groups.google.com/group/micr...read/thread/3ef04a2f2a8cef1e/76252635e022bb41

Greetings,

Peter.


----------



## Kathy Lee (Jul 20, 2009)

Every time I press *Ctrl+s *the followowing error pops up in a single Excel file. How can I get rid of it? It only happens to one single file. I am not sure what I have done to this file.


----------



## ColdBear (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Earlymeadow!! Works like a charm! With the Killbit set, the winsock icons are gone, with the killbit deleted, the icons reappear! 
Many thanks!!


----------

